
XDSD: EXtremely Distributed Software Development [pdf] - tacon
http://www.xdsd.org/XDSD-WhitePaper.pdf
======
taylodl
So a company develops their own processes and tools for handling software
development and lo and behold! THEY are successful! What a surprise!

Rather than looking at why open source software succeeds (amazing - people
working on what they want to work on tends to yield good results) they should
look at why actual software projects typically fail. It's all about people,
process and tools - and the process and tools are not usually an issue.

